# Daily Mail Shocker



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2016)

http://newsthump.com/2016/11/14/sus...-identified-as-a-piece-of-factual-journalism/

First Lego drops them and now this.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 14, 2016)

Very good. 

It's difficult to believe (The Daily Mail).... how long can it go on? It's no longer a newspaper at all; I don't even know what it is... is it entertainment of some sort?


----------



## rosswilliams (Nov 14, 2016)

Brilliant! My personal anti-DM source is @DMReporter on twitter. They dig up some great stuff on their stories and the reader comments.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2016)

I saw that earlier today 

Seriously though the DM is getting more extreme every day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2016)

The DM has become a joke. It's so out of touch and so inaccurate it's scary.


----------



## delc (Nov 14, 2016)

I thought that the Daily Mail is a suspicious package, just as it stands!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 15, 2016)

A bit of advise to the easily offended.

*DONT BUY IT!*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			A bit of advise to the easily offended.

*DONT BUY IT!*

Click to expand...

Let's be honest now 

That doesn't excuse some of their headlines which people can see without having to buy the toilet paper and we all know it's the headline that creates the issue

And it's gone beyond the "easily offended" - some of their headlines and stories have been a disgrace - they are right up with that other joke of a publication the Scum


----------



## delc (Nov 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let's be honest now 

That doesn't excuse some of their headlines which people can see without having to buy the toilet paper and we all know it's the headline that creates the issue

And it's gone beyond the "easily offended" - some of their headlines and stories have been a disgrace - they are right up with that other joke of a publication the Scum
		
Click to expand...

The Daily Express is just as bad for inflammatory headlines, if not worse!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2016)

delc said:



			The Daily Express is just as bad for inflammatory headlines, if not worse!
		
Click to expand...

Very true.....The Scottish Express is also known as 'The Sturgeon Accused'
Even more loony headlines than the Mail, [if that is actually possible]

Here is another spoof headline:lol:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-warns-shock-study-UK-s-failing-defences.html


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 15, 2016)

Once used a copy to line a rat cage but then the white rat started attacking the coloured rats and I had to stop.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Nov 15, 2016)

Now I see,  this Forum is  getting like the Liberal elite, You all seem to be agreeing that the mail is all wrong and dosent represent anybody or any thing.  And this is about the biggest selling newspaper in the land so you are all right and the buyers of the paper are all wrong, does this sound familiar? The last Election, the Brexit Vote, The American  Election, The times they are a changing and you lot are on the wrong side.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't recall anyone saying that they are right and readers of the Daily Mail are wrong - when did it become about bejng right or wrong ?

It's popular just like the Sun because of the news it portrays - they both appeal to the nation looking to grab the headlines and then read about all the reality celebraties and also the sports sections for a lot of people 

How can I be on the "wrong side" because i don't like how they portray the news at times ?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 15, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Now I see,  this Forum is  getting like the Liberal elite, You all seem to be agreeing that the mail is all wrong and dosent represent anybody or any thing.  And this is about the biggest selling newspaper in the land so you are all right and the buyers of the paper are all wrong, does this sound familiar? The last Election, the Brexit Vote, The American  Election, The times they are a changing and you lot are on the wrong side.
		
Click to expand...

Liberal Elite :rofl:   This forum :rofl:

  Post of the year right there... Funniest thing I've read since...... Well, ever actually....


----------



## delc (Nov 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Liberal Elite :rofl:   This forum :rofl:

  Post of the year right there... Funniest thing I've read since...... Well, ever actually....
		
Click to expand...

My problem with the Mail, Sun and Express is they don't report news so much as stoke up hatred and division in our society with their headlines. They cannot really call themselves newspapers!


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The DM has become a joke. It's so out of touch and so inaccurate it's scary.
		
Click to expand...

Including the regular readers on here who can quote from it there are a lot out there that don't want factual information 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_newspapers_in_the_United_Kingdom_by_circulation


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Now I see,  this Forum is  getting like the Liberal elite, You all seem to be agreeing that the mail is all wrong and dosent represent anybody or any thing.  And this is about the biggest selling newspaper in the land so you are all right and the buyers of the paper are all wrong, does this sound familiar? The last Election, the Brexit Vote, The American  Election, The times they are a changing and you lot are on the wrong side.
		
Click to expand...

Wow I have finally made it to the liberal elite, so proud:lol:


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 15, 2016)

delc said:



			My problem with the Mail, Sun and Express is they don't report news so much as stoke up hatred and division in our society with their headlines. They cannot really call themselves newspapers!
		
Click to expand...

If you don't like them why do you read them.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wow I have finally made it to the liberal elite, so proud:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you could ever be described as liberal.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Including the regular readers on here who can quote from it there are a lot out there that don't want factual information 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_newspapers_in_the_United_Kingdom_by_circulation

Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your wee bubble but your graph shows all newspaper sales in massive decline.
I wonder why


----------



## Farmergeddon (Nov 15, 2016)

Bluewolf,Liverpoolphil  read the first page of this thread if what they are saying isnt liberal elitism ie. the majority is out of step with us so they are wrong, what is??  Delc, you are part of the problem what the Papers you quote are doing is reflecting what their readership wants if they didnt they would soon go out of business.. Once again you are all out of step.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry to burst your wee bubble but your graph shows all newspaper sales in massive decline.
I wonder why

Click to expand...

They do indeed, but your favourite read is still well up there.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Nov 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry to burst your wee bubble but your graph shows all newspaper sales in massive decline.
I wonder why

Click to expand...

Well the answer to that question is so obvious I am surprised you asked it on a internet based forum.
Try this instead http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/nrs-d...newspaper-print-and-online-23m-readers-month/


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			They do indeed, but your favourite read is still well up there.
		
Click to expand...

That's true, Wings Over Scotland and Wee Ginger Dug are certainly doing very well


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That's true, Wings Over Scotland and Wee Ginger Dug are certainly doing very well

Click to expand...

And there was me thinking your top one was the Daily Mail because of your in depth knowledge of what's in it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			And there was me thinking your top one was the Daily Mail because of your in depth knowledge of what's in it.
		
Click to expand...

True, I forgot about that very good picture of Jeremy Corbyn doing a jig on they way to the Cenotaph


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 15, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Bluewolf,Liverpoolphil  read the first page of this thread if what they are saying isnt liberal elitism ie. the majority is out of step with us so they are wrong, what is??  Delc, you are part of the problem what the Papers you quote are doing is reflecting what their readership wants if they didnt they would soon go out of business.. Once again you are all out of step.
		
Click to expand...

 There were a grand total of 11 posts before yours.. Just how "Liberally Elitist" do you think this forum is? Have a look at all the recent threads surrounding Brexit and Trump/Clinton.. I'm sure you'll see that the vast majority of this forum is Centre Right, with a select few Far Right thrown in.. There is a minority Centre Left presence (along with a few Far Left for balance).. 

 This breakdown is exactly what would be expected from a Forum that represents Golf Clubs up and down the land.. We play a Sport that is dominated by middle aged, middle class, white people (not a criticism, just a fact).. If the Political leaning was any other way I'd be amazed...


----------



## delc (Nov 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			There were a grand total of 11 posts before yours.. Just how "Liberally Elitist" do you think this forum is? Have a look at all the recent threads surrounding Brexit and Trump/Clinton.. I'm sure you'll see that the vast majority of this forum is Centre Right, with a select few Far Right thrown in.. There is a minority Centre Left presence (along with a few Far Left for balance).. 

 This breakdown is exactly what would be expected from a Forum that represents Golf Clubs up and down the land.. We play a Sport that is dominated by middle aged, middle class, white people (not a criticism, just a fact).. If the Political leaning was any other way I'd be amazed...
		
Click to expand...

About one-third of our golf club is not white. We have quite a few South Asians and a few Eastern Asians. Mostly professional people I have to add.


----------



## shagster (Nov 15, 2016)

very good point bluewolf
the three pieces of ***** mentioned makes Goebbels and Hitler look like raving communists


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 15, 2016)

We do live in interesting times.  Recent events on both sides of the pond have given a legitimacy to the values expressed by The Daily Mail.  And those of us who do not subscribe to it's values are labeled as the out of touch liberal elite. 

Most people know my views on the paper and that will probably not change, no matter how out of touch I am. I personally am a heartened to see the campaign against hate journalism and total respect to lego, but again wonder how much credence and traction it will gain in the current political climate. It's a bit like the old put down of '_Tory_' when anyone says anything slightly right wing has been replaced by the claim of '_liberal elite_' when you do not subscribe to The Daily Mail, both figuratively and literally.


----------



## delc (Nov 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			We do live in interesting times.  Recent events on both sides of the pond have given a legitimacy to the values expressed by The Daily Mail.  And those of us who do not subscribe to it's values are labeled as the out of touch liberal elite. 

Most people know my views on the paper and that will probably not change, no matter how out of touch I am. I personally am a heartened to see the campaign against hate journalism and total respect to lego, but again wonder how much credence and traction it will gain in the current political climate. It's a bit like the old put down of '_Tory_' when anyone says anything slightly right wing has been replaced by the claim of '_liberal elite_' when you do not subscribe to The Daily Mail, both figuratively and literally.
		
Click to expand...

I can't imagine anybody with even a hint of decency and humanity subscribing to the views of the xenophobic tabloid gutter press!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			We do live in interesting times.  Recent events on both sides of the pond have given a legitimacy to the values expressed by The Daily Mail.  And those of us who do not subscribe to it's values are labeled as the out of touch liberal elite. 

Most people know my views on the paper and that will probably not change, no matter how out of touch I am. I personally am a heartened to see the campaign against hate journalism and total respect to lego, but again wonder how much credence and traction it will gain in the current political climate. It's a bit like the old put down of '_Tory_' when anyone says anything slightly right wing has been replaced by the claim of '_liberal elite_' when you do not subscribe to The Daily Mail, both figuratively and literally.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!   Hopefully you will get over it, 'The Times they are a changin' as they say.   I feel a reciprocal campaign needs starting, we could put an open letter in 'Yogurt Knitting Monthly' on behalf of the Daily Mail supporters league insisting that none of our members visit Lego Land or get our hair cut by The Brazilian Hairdresser (Deir Dos Santos) until this policy of Hate Crime against DM readers by the Liberal Elite is brought before the Thought Police. .  On a personal note I have burned my copy of 'A Year in a Yurt' 


View attachment 21282


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Oh dear!   Hopefully you will get over it, 'The Times they are a changin' as they say.   I feel a reciprocal campaign needs starting, we could put an open letter in 'Yogurt Knitting Monthly' on behalf of the Daily Mail supporters league insisting that none of our members visit Lego Land or get our hair cut by The Brazilian Hairdresser (Deir Dos Santos) until this policy of Hate Crime against DM readers by the Liberal Elite is brought before the Thought Police. .  On a personal note I have burned my copy of 'A Year in a Yurt' 


View attachment 21282

Click to expand...

The problem is that many Daily Mail readers believe what they read - actually, truly and unquestioningly - what the DM says is *the truth*.  End of.  

And as a paper it is without equal in misreporting or scaremongering on medical matters. My Mrs has almost to keep a watch on what the DM is saying about Breast Cancer as she knows she will have women and their partners forming incorrect views and expectations and calling her up complaining.  And she has to spend time countering what the DM has said - and correcting the 'facts' as presented by that paper.

Not quite sure where I sit on the political spectrum - actually on some things I might be far left - on others centre left etc - I even may have some right of centre views.  Because my views are not grounded in any political hue.  But sure is heck I struggle to read the DM - and when Stephen Glover is spouting his stuff - well...


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*The problem is that many Daily Mail readers believe what they read - actually, truly and unquestioningly - what the DM says is the truth.  End of.  *

Click to expand...

Have you asked them all


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Have you asked them all 

Click to expand...

I found one once - she couldn't deny it - she had it in her hands - nobody else I know admits to it.  I am sure there are some secret DM readers I know.  They needn't be afraid - there is a cure.  They just have to admit that reading the DM is an addiction and that they are powerless under it's spell.  They can then be helped.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 16, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Have you asked them all 

Click to expand...


He is one and openly admits to reading it in #33 so he should know.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Nov 16, 2016)

It has become very obvious that most posters on this thread look down on Mail readers and consider themselves superior and in the right whilst every Mail reader is a rabid racist, Misogynist and Homophobe. And that every thing the Paper  is drivel made up by fantasists..   All this about the Newspaper voted by the London Press club as Paper of the year 2016, the 4th time it has won it since 2003,  no other paper has won it more that once. So my question to you all is if the the Mail is that good and its support is so huge where does that leave all your hate for it AND if, as you say the Mail is so bad where does that leave the rest of the written media??? and dont get me started on the BBC..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 16, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			It has become very obvious that most posters on this thread look down on Mail readers and consider themselves superior and in the right whilst every Mail reader is a rabid racist, Misogynist and Homophobe. And that every thing the Paper  is drivel made up by fantasists..   All this about the Newspaper voted by the London Press club as Paper of the year 2016, the 4th time it has won it since 2003,  no other paper has won it more that once. So my question to you all is if the the Mail is that good and its support is so huge where does that leave all your hate for it AND if, as you say the Mail is so bad where does that leave the rest of the written media??? *and dont get me started on the BBC.*.
		
Click to expand...

No please do.  I would like someone to give examples of BBC bias compared with a balanced and informative coverage of a story by The Mail. I'm all ears.

As of for the rest of papers then yes they (mostly) all have a political bias and slant on stories.  Anyone knows that. And I think part of that is down to the echo chamber effect where as more and more people get their news from social media that is effectively self curated. So they only see views from people or organisations they agree with. Thus reinforcing their views and even making them stronger, especially if they start believing the fake and exaggerated stories that both sides make up in the further reaches of social media.  So papers have to compete in this market now, being reasonable, balanced, informative and dare I say vaguely liberal does not cut it nowadays. It is just the way the Mail does this by stiring up resentment and fear that offends some, including my bad self. They sow some very troubling and divisive seeds IMHO.  You may well see through them, but many may not. My beef is against the way the paper operates and its values, not necessarily the readers.

We could end up in a position of falling circulation where papers basically have to copy curated social media news/lies and downright fantasies to survive, which is scary to me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 16, 2016)

And if we do live in a world of curated social media news and newspapers going more and more to the left of right then I believe the need for the BBC is even stronger.  As a voice of relative neutral commentary and insight. I think the fact that both the left and right complain about it's bias says it must be doing something right.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...mocratic-plan-to-reform-the-bbc-a7018936.html
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/17/bbc-leftwing-bias-non-existent-myth
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-press-baron-foe-evidence-Left-wing-bias.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...ON-Shock-Horror-BBC-boss-admits-s-biased.html


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			It has become very obvious that most posters on this thread look down on Mail readers and consider themselves superior and in the right whilst every Mail reader is a rabid racist, Misogynist and Homophobe. And that every thing the Paper  is drivel made up by fantasists..   All this about the Newspaper voted by the London Press club as Paper of the year 2016, the 4th time it has won it since 2003,  no other paper has won it more that once. So my question to you all is if the the Mail is that good and its support is so huge where does that leave all your hate for it AND if, as you say the Mail is so bad where does that leave the rest of the written media??? and dont get me started on the BBC..
		
Click to expand...

So, tell me what do you think of the Mail story of Corbyn dancing a jig on his way to the Cenotaph?


----------



## ger147 (Nov 16, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So, tell me what do you think of the Mail story of Corbyn dancing a jig on his way to the Cenotaph?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was the Sun who doctored the pic and ran the original story.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2016)

I am told that the Mail Online ran the story as well.
Taking it down when a poster showed them the true story.
For those interested the honest report is in the Daily Mirror.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...fore-remembrance-sunday-service-a7414961.html


----------



## Sweep (Nov 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The problem is that many Daily Mail readers believe what they read - actually, truly and unquestioningly - what the DM says is *the truth*.  End of.
		
Click to expand...

Much like the readers of The Guardian


----------



## Sweep (Nov 16, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			We do live in interesting times.  Recent events on both sides of the pond have given a legitimacy to the values expressed by The Daily Mail.  And those of us who do not subscribe to it's values are labeled as the out of touch liberal elite. 

Most people know my views on the paper and that will probably not change, no matter how out of touch I am. I personally am a heartened to see the campaign against hate journalism and total respect to lego, but again wonder how much credence and traction it will gain in the current political climate. It's a bit like the old put down of '_Tory_' when anyone says anything slightly right wing has been replaced by the claim of '_liberal elite_' when you do not subscribe to The Daily Mail, both figuratively and literally.
		
Click to expand...

Those who read the Mail / Express are now termed as far right, which is just plainly ridiculous. Those who read the Guardian are termed as "liberal elite, far left or commies" Also plainly ridiculous.
I remain amazed at the amount of importance given to what the papers print, even in these days when they sell a fraction of the copies they used to. The TV news channels have replaced them and yet even they have nightly programs to discuss what the papers are printing.
I think there needs to be some calmer logic and language applied to our reaction to newspapers. They are, after all trying to sell papers. That's not going to happen without some dramatic licence. An anti MASS immigration standpoint is not hate journalism. Brexit is not naziism. Corbyn is not Stalin.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Much like the readers of The Guardian
		
Click to expand...

I suggest that the gospel according to the Grauniad is rather less inflammatory than that of the DM.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I suggest that the gospel according to the Grauniad is rather less inflammatory than that of the DM.
		
Click to expand...



Genuine question, why do people do that.....? Change the letters around of the Guardian. I don`t get it.
When did it start and by whom?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 16, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Genuine question, why do people do that.....? Change the letters around of the Guardian. I don`t get it.
When did it start and by whom?
		
Click to expand...

The *Grauniad* is a nickname for the UK national newspaper, the Guardian, because of a now ill-founded reputation for typos. The name was given to it by the satirical magazine Private Eye.4 Apr 2012

[h=3]Friday Funny â€“ Best Grauniad typo ever | Watts Up With That?[/h]https://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/12/12/friday-funny-best-*grauniad*-typo-ever/


----------



## user2010 (Nov 16, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



The *Grauniad* is a nickname for the UK national newspaper, the Guardian, because of a now ill-founded reputation for typos. The name was given to it by the satirical magazine Private Eye.4 Apr 2012

*Friday Funny â€“ Best Grauniad typo ever | Watts Up With That?*

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/12/12/friday-funny-best-*grauniad*-typo-ever/




Click to expand...



Thank you, much obliged.:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I suggest that the gospel according to the Grauniad is rather less inflammatory than that of the DM.
		
Click to expand...

So what would you like to happen to these DM readers then.  Electric shock treatment, Waterboarding, Guantanamo?  Should they be allowed to read their choice of news paper without being pigeon holed as mindless morons or should the Elite try to save their souls from being cast into the fiery pit of damnation through public burning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2016)

http://www.ehow.co.uk/slideshow_123...aily-mail-headlines-ever-happened.html#page=9

http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/daily-mail-olympic-plastic-brits.html?m=1


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			So what would you like to happen to these DM readers then.  Electric shock treatment, Waterboarding, Guantanamo?  Should they be allowed to read their choice of news paper without being pigeon holed as mindless morons or should the Elite try to save their souls from being cast into the fiery pit of damnation through public burning.
		
Click to expand...

I pray forgiveness for them for they know not what they do...

No-one is saying any DM reader is a mindless moron - just hope that they realise that a load of what they read is a load of exaggerated tosh.  You question criticism of the DM here as if we few on this board doing so are the only souls doing so,  when I think you might agree that views expressed here about the DM and a lot of what it prints are rather widely held.  Or have you not noticed that...


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I pray forgiveness for them for they know not what they do...

No-one is saying any DM reader is a mindless moron - just hope that they realise that a load of what they read is a load of exaggerated tosh.  You question criticism of the DM here as if we few on this board doing so are the only souls doing so,  when I think you might agree that views expressed here about the DM and a lot of what it prints are rather widely held.  Or have you not noticed that...
		
Click to expand...

You have a rather grand opinion of the Yogurt knitting fraternity on this board if you believe we consider you as the ONLY ones demonizing the DM.  Unlike many of the quasi objectors here I don't happen to read the DM but I am sure parts of it would be quite interesting and a good read, just like most news papers.  I normally read the Times or Telegraph which can have some very good and very poor editorials but never life changing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			So what would you like to happen to these DM readers then.  Electric shock treatment, Waterboarding, Guantanamo?  Should they be allowed to read their choice of news paper without being pigeon holed as mindless morons or should the Elite try to save their souls from being cast into the fiery pit of damnation through public burning.
		
Click to expand...

I just wish they would get out and about and mix a bit more.
You know, open their horizons.
The Con Club, British Legion and old folks home do seem to attract folk who are 'like us'.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			You have a rather grand opinion of the Yogurt knitting fraternity on this board if you believe we consider you as the ONLY ones demonizing the DM.  Unlike many of the quasi objectors here I don't happen to read the DM but I am sure parts of it would be quite interesting and a good read, just like most news papers.  I normally read the Times or Telegraph which can have some very good and very poor editorials but never life changing.
		
Click to expand...

Well what some of us say prompts reactions that seem to suggest that no-one else says it, or it's at best a minority view, and that we are ploughing a lonely furrow.  I am glad to learn that I am not quite such a loony radical as I was starting to believe.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 17, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I suggest that the gospel according to the Grauniad is rather less inflammatory than that of the DM.
		
Click to expand...

That's because you agree with what's printed in the Guardian.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 17, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well what some of us say prompts reactions that seem to suggest that no-one else says it, or it's at best a minority view, and that we are ploughing a lonely furrow.  I am glad to learn that I am not quite such a loony radical as I was starting to believe.
		
Click to expand...

No, you are a loony radical. Just because a few others may agree with you doesn't change that.:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 17, 2016)

If you want an even bigger laugh there is always the Scottish Daily Mail.


http://wingsoverscotland.com/the-glass-of-news/


----------



## delc (Nov 17, 2016)

Today's DM is going on about what a cushy life prisoners in our jails have. Still don't fancy becoming an inmate though! 

The other extreme right wing rag, the Daily Express, is claiming that 75% of the population are in favour of a hard Brexit! Maybe 75% of their thick brainwashed readers perhaps, but they only represent a small minority of the total UK population! :rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 17, 2016)

delc said:



			Today's DM is going on about what a cushy life prisoners in our jails have. Still don't fancy becoming an inmate though! 

The other extreme right wing rag, the Daily Express, is claiming that 75% of the population are in favour of a hard Brexit! Maybe 75% of their thick brainwashed readers perhaps, but they only represent a small minority of the total UK population! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


A lady we know that served in our armed forces became a social worker on leaving... Part of her duties was an occasional prison visit... She noted the conditions were often better, in the prisons, than the ones she was provided whilst serving her nation... That can't be right... can it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			A lady we know that served in our armed forces became a social worker on leaving... Part of her duties was an occasional prison visit... She noted the conditions were often better, in the prisons, than the ones she was provided whilst serving her nation... That can't be right... can it?
		
Click to expand...

Can confirm that a lot of prisons are better than a lot of the barracks that military guys have to live in.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2016)

delc said:



			My problem with the Mail, Sun and Express is they don't report news so much as stoke up hatred and division in our society with their headlines. They cannot really call themselves newspapers!
		
Click to expand...

I've never had any hatred, or even anger, after reading any newspaper. Can't say I've ever felt any division from any part of society. Does that mean that the Telegraph and the Guardian, portraying the other side of the coin are also guilty of division?

I do like the Telegraph for its cricket reports!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can confirm that a lot of prisons are better than a lot of the barracks that military guys have to live in.
		
Click to expand...

Not from personal experience I hope.

Do they lock soldiers in their rooms nowadays.....how shocking.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 17, 2016)

The majority if not all of today's permanent accommodation provided to the armed forces is way above the standard that today's prisoners live in.

That obviously is not counting deployed accommodation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			The majority if not all of today's permanent accommodation provided to the armed forces is way above the standard that today's prisoners live in.

That obviously is not counting deployed accommodation
		
Click to expand...


Really ? 

Guess they have made a lot of improvements since the latest survey Middle of the year 

And certainly not my experience after staying in permanent single blocks for a good 18 years of my 22 

I have actually at times had better accommodation when deployed due the US providing the facilities because they actually look after their armed forces 

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...llionamey-no-heating-rat-infestations?0p19G=c


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I did put majority.  Last time I stayed in singlies accom was August this year. New SLAM accom is far better than your average prison cell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Yes and I did put majority.  Last time I stayed in singlies accom was August this year. New SLAM accom is far better than your average prison cell.
		
Click to expand...

The new SLAM accommodation is pretty decent - but it's still not available to the majority - some bases will have a good number of them - like Brize Norton then you go to places like Benson and Henlow and Marham amongst others that have a small number with people having to join waiting lists of up to 2 years to get a room in one

A number of bases with Squadrons don't have too many SLAM blocks due to the belief they are away a lot - and that's pretty much the standard around the country - over a billion spent to do about 20'000 beds


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 17, 2016)

I can only go by what I've seen and this year alone I have been to over 10 army and naval bases with anything from 1000 to 7000 singlies living in and it was all SLAM. Anyway you lot stay in hotels. 

But let's  not devate I prefer the original topic about those daily mail readers knocking its content.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 17, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			But let's  not devate I prefer the original topic about those daily mail readers knocking its content.
		
Click to expand...

Oh for goodness sake...the OT was actually News Thump, [not that you would notice the difference :lol:]


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 17, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh for goodness sake...the OT was actually News Thump, [not that you would notice the difference :lol:]
		
Click to expand...

And there was me thinking it was about one of your favourite rags.

Ah. Is see it was.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 17, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh for goodness sake...the OT was actually News Thump, [not that you would notice the difference :lol:]
		
Click to expand...

I love it when people think News Thump and The Daily Mash are actually proper news outlets.  Just shows to me the difference between 'proper news' and parody is becoming smaller and smaller.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 17, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I love it when people think News Thump and The Daily Mash are actually proper news outlets.  Just shows to me the difference between 'proper news' and parody is becoming smaller and smaller.
		
Click to expand...

You missed the infamous Wings.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 17, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I love it when people think News Thump and The Daily Mash are actually proper news outlets.  Just shows to me the difference between 'proper news' and parody is becoming smaller and smaller.
		
Click to expand...

I know...and then they try to hit back by dissing one of the UK's most factual political blogs [when they are serious] as a similar example.....hopelessly oot o' touch.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 17, 2016)

What ever about the Daily Mail we don't want to ever see a move to this list being implemented. 

http://www.latimes.com/nation/polit...ke-news-out-of-your-1479260297-htmlstory.html

Rather than suggest that people should always check sources and use critical thinking this professor feels that a nanny state style censorship should be used and suspiciously features a lot of right leaning sources that had many of their "false" stories proven to be factual thanks to wiki leaks and the FBI.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2016)

I see [via the interwebby] today's SDM is offering a free field to every reader......desperate for sales.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I know...and then they try to hit back by dissing one of the UK's most factual political blogs [when they are serious] as a similar example.....hopelessly oot o' touch.
		
Click to expand...

"factual political blog".... Now I know you are 'aving a bit of a giraffe...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			"factual political blog".... Now I know you are 'aving a bit of a giraffe...
		
Click to expand...

Well he called the UK, USA and Scottish Scottish election results and the EU referendum result correctly.
Can you name another political pundit who managed that ?
Mind you from what I see and hear most would struggle to tie their shoelaces.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well he called the UK, USA and Scottish Scottish election results and the EU referendum result correctly.
*Can you name another political pundit who managed that ?*
Mind you from what I see and hear most would struggle to tie their shoelaces.
		
Click to expand...

Nigel Farage


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Nigel Farage 

Click to expand...

Remind me......how many UKIP MP's did he forecast in the UK election and how many actually were voted in.
I also remember him conceding defeat on the morning of the EU referendum.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Remind me......how many UKIP MP's did he forecast in the UK election and how many actually were voted in.
I also remember him conceding defeat on the morning of the EU referendum.

Click to expand...

Whats that got to do with your question 

Nothing, that's what


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Whats that got to do with your question 

Nothing, that's what 

Click to expand...

At the end, Farage predicted  a win for the Remainers, don't tell me you have forgotten that already.
Not a great pundit, even when he is in full control of the information.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			At the end, Farage predicted  a win for the Remainers, don't tell me you have forgotten that already.
Not a great pundit, even when he is in full control of the information.
		
Click to expand...

Now, now Doonie - don't go confusing @SR with any truths...


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now, now Doonie - don't go confusing @SR with any truths...
		
Click to expand...

That's a cheap shot.  Are you suggesting I tell lies?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			That's a cheap shot.  Are you suggesting I tell lies?
		
Click to expand...

No. he's suggesting that you're gullible.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			No. he's suggesting that you're gullible.
		
Click to expand...

To suggest that I should not be confused with any 'Truths' suggests by implication I can be clearly associated with 'Untruths' which does not mean 'Gullible' it means 'Lying'

I happen to resent that implication as I am not a Liar.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			To suggest that I should not be confused with any 'Truths' suggests by implication I can be clearly associated with 'Untruths' which does not mean 'Gullible' it means 'Lying'

I happen to resent that implication as I am not a Liar.
		
Click to expand...

 You're reading it wrong.. You're interpreting it in a manner in which you can be offended by it, so that you can demand an apology.. If you read it through then you'll see that he's saying you're gullible.. I may have several issues with SILH's posts, but he's never been overtly insulting, and you know that..


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I know...and then they try to hit back by dissing one of the UK's most factual political blogs [when they are serious] as a similar example.....hopelessly oot o' touch.
		
Click to expand...

There's huge difference between political opinion and reporting news. Wings, just like EVERY newspaper, mixes in a huge amount of opinion.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You're reading it wrong.. You're interpreting it in a manner in which you can be offended by it, so that you can demand an apology.. If you read it through then you'll see that he's saying you're gullible.. I may have several issues with SILH's posts, but he's never been overtly insulting, and you know that..
		
Click to expand...

I read it as it is written. 

If he is indeed suggesting I am 'Gullible' then that's his prerogative.  Maybe if that's the case he could clarify it and support that accusation with something more than the fact we hold different points of view.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I read it as it is written. 

If he is indeed suggesting I am 'Gullible' then that's his prerogative.  Maybe if that's the case he could clarify it and support that accusation with something more than the fact we hold different points of view.
		
Click to expand...

You read it in the way you wanted to.. It could be interpreted either way.. The rest is between you and SILH.. I don't really want to get in the way of the interminable post battle between you two.. I'm not sure I'd live long enough to see it through to the finish, and I'm only in my early 40's


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 19, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You read it in the way you wanted to.. It could be interpreted either way.. The rest is between you and SILH.. I don't really want to get in the way of the interminable post battle between you two.. I'm not sure I'd live long enough to see it through to the finish, and I'm only in my early 40's
		
Click to expand...

Neither do or would I expect you to :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 21, 2016)

One nil to the student.

http://wingsoverscotland.com/whats-left-out/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

And so - today - the day after a neo-fascist terrorist is found guilty and sentenced to life for the murder of a sitting MP for political reasons - the Daily Mail deem fit to report this on page 30.  Why?  Does the editor of the most influential newspaper in the UK seem to think that this is not important and worthy of more prominence?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 24, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so - today - the day after a neo-fascist terrorist is found guilty and sentenced to life for the murder of a sitting MP for political reasons - the Daily Mail deem fit to report this on page 30.  Why?  Does the editor of the most influential newspaper in the UK seem to think that this is not important and worthy of more prominence?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he his soul searching.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Perhaps he his soul searching.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps - and maybe feeling embarrassed and some contrition for the views on immigration his paper extols - and hide his readers from a truth.

BTW - nothing in the main editorial comment either...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 24, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so - today - the day after a neo-fascist terrorist is found guilty and sentenced to life for the murder of a sitting MP for political reasons - the Daily Mail deem fit to report this on page 30.  Why?  Does the editor of the most influential newspaper in the UK seem to think that this is not important and worthy of more prominence?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair all papers do it and do not give much prominence to stories that do not fit their political narrative.  I suppose the worrying thing is that when that story involves the murder of an elected MP for political reasons then if you deem that to be worthy of just page 30, then you really should take a look at yourself if you are calling yourself a *news*paper, as opposed to a propaganda sheet.  

But again they would probably refer you to their web site where they no doubt did cover it in between all the articles trying to say that he was a nut job and the propaganda they constantly spew into the public domain had nothing to do with it.  And in between all the objectification of women with pictures of female celebs in bikinis that they pass off as news.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be fair all papers do it and do not give much prominence to stories that do not fit their political narrative.  I suppose the worrying thing is that when that story involves the murder of an elected MP for political reasons then if you deem that to be worthy of just page 30, then you really should take a look at yourself if you are calling yourself a *news*paper, as opposed to a propaganda sheet.  

But again they would probably refer you to their web site where they no doubt did cover it in between all the articles trying to say that he was a nut job and the propaganda they constantly spew into the public domain had nothing to do with it.  And in between all the objectification of women with pictures of female celebs in bikinis that they pass off as news.
		
Click to expand...

On the web site it was '4ft' down


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

If Mair had cried_ "Allahu Akbarâ€œ_ rather than "_This is for Britainâ€_, â€œ_keep Britain independentâ€_, and _â€œBritain firstâ€_, I suspect the story would not have been on p30 of the Daily Mail.  Tell me I am wrong.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 24, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If Mair had cried_ "Allahu Akbarâ€œ_ rather than "_This is for Britainâ€_, â€œ_keep Britain independentâ€_, and _â€œBritain firstâ€_, I suspect the story would not have been on p30 of the Daily Mail.  Tell me I am wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being rather disrespectful to Joe Cox in using her death to make your point against the DM


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I think you are being rather disrespectful to Joe Cox in using her death to make your point against the DM
		
Click to expand...

Nice attempt to deflect.  In fact youy have it the wrong way round - I am getting at the DM for being disrespectful of the memory of Jo Cox and the conciliatory words and thoughts of her husband.

So what think you of the story being relegated to p30 of the DM.  Is that where you think the outcome of the terrorist murder by a neo-nazi of a sitting MP deserves to be reported?  And why do you think it was not front page news?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 24, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nice attempt to deflect.  In fact youy have it the wrong way round - I am getting at the DM for being disrespectful of the memory of Jo Cox and the conciliatory words and thoughts of her husband.

So what think you of the story being relegated to p30 of the DM.  Is that where you think the outcome of the terrorist murder by a neo-nazi of a sitting MP deserves to be reported?  And why do you think it was not front page news?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, unlike you I have no interest where the DM posts anything as I dont read it.   What's the point in getting annoyed about such things as in reality they are not important to anyone.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			To be honest, unlike you I have no interest where the DM posts anything as I dont read it.   What's the point in getting annoyed about such things as in reality they are not important to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Are you honestly telling me that what the most influential newspaper in the UK prints; and the way it presents news and the accompanying headlines are not important to anyone.  You cannot be serious.

Anyway - don't take my word for it...from prior to the 2015 GE

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...erage-30-cent-said-paper-greatest-impact.html

And you don't need to read a paper to have a view on it.  So what's your opinion on the outcome of the Mair trial being reported on p30.  An appropriate place in that paper?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 24, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Are you honestly telling me that what the most influential newspaper in the UK prints; and the way it presents news and the accompanying headlines are not important to anyone.  You cannot be serious.

Anyway - don't take my word for it...from prior to the 2015 GE

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...erage-30-cent-said-paper-greatest-impact.html

And you don't need to read a paper to have a view on it.  So what's your opinion on the outcome of the Mair trial being reported on p30.  An appropriate place in that paper?
		
Click to expand...

I have no opinion on where they post anything as I dont care and if more people took that line it may have an effect on the DM..  Look, you keep saying what a bad newspaper the DM is so why are you surprised at anything it posts and on what page.   Joe Cox's death was tragic, I think anyone with any humanity would agree but I am not sure what you are actually suggesting, Is it that the DM is somehow part responsible for her murder?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I have no opinion on where they post anything as I dont care and if more people took that line it may have an effect on the DM..  Look, you keep saying what a bad newspaper the DM is so why are you surprised at anything it posts and on what page.   Joe Cox's death was tragic, I think anyone with any humanity would agree but I am not sure what you are actually suggesting, Is it that the DM is somehow part responsible for her murder?
		
Click to expand...

Did I say the DM was a bad newspaper - or did I say it was a very influential paper that twists and prioritises news to support it's own agenda - and influences hugely the thinking of the 23m people who read it.

I am asking you why - of all the 'serious' newspapers - you might think that the DM was the only one that did not have the story on it's front page - and indeed relegated it to p30.  Why do you think that was the case?  

Could it perhaps be that Paul Dacre realised that the agenda and narrative of the DM in respect of immigration may actually have influenced Mair in his targetting of Jo Cox?  And if not then why do you think they did it?  I wouldn't dare suggest that some of the 23m DM readers are in any way gullible and susceptible to believing as *the truth *much of what the DM prints.

The only other reason I can think of is that he didn't deem it particularly important news for his readers - and not worthy of greater prominence.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Did I say the DM was a bad newspaper - or did I say it was a very influential paper that twists and prioritises news to support it's own agenda - and influences hugely the thinking of the 23m people who read it.

I am asking you why - of all the 'serious' newspapers - you might think that the DM was the only one that did not have the story on it's front page - and indeed relegated it to p30.  Why do you think that was the case?  

Could it perhaps be that Paul Dacre realised that the agenda and narrative of the DM in respect of immigration may actually have influenced Mair in his targetting of Jo Cox?  And if not then why do you think they did it?  I wouldn't dare suggest that some of the 23m DM readers are in any way gullible and susceptible to believing as *the truth *much of what the DM prints.

The only other reason I can think of is that he didn't deem it particularly important news for his readers - and not worthy of greater prominence.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you getting the figure of 23 million DM readers?

The circulation of the DM is approximately 1.6 million?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Where are you getting the figure of 23 million DM readers?

The circulation of the DM is approximately 1.6 million?
		
Click to expand...

Circulation and readership are two different numbers. I haven't seen the figures for several years but I'd suspect the readership would be 6-10 million (depending on how you measure readership). 23 milllion may be the number of people who have access to both Print and Online versions.

On another note, does anyone here now dismiss Mair as a madman, or do you agree with the Judge.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Circulation and readership are two different numbers. I haven't seen the figures for several years but I'd suspect the readership would be 6-10 million (depending on how you measure readership). 23 milllion may be the number of people who have access to both Print and Online versions.

On another note, does anyone here now dismiss Mair as a madman, or do you agree with the Judge.
		
Click to expand...

These are the figures the Mail are claiming themselves.

http://www.mailclassified.co.uk/advertising-tools/circulation-readership#verticalTab6


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			These are the figures the Mail are claiming themselves.

http://www.mailclassified.co.uk/advertising-tools/circulation-readership#verticalTab6

Click to expand...

It seems to be claiming a combined readership of just over 7 million (not a bad guess from me &#128521. Does it show the digital hits by any chance. That may explain the 23 million claim.

Edit.. just had a quick look and it looks like approximately 15 million unique users per day. Sort of backs up SILH's claim.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It seems to be claiming a combined readership of just over 7 million (not a bad guess from me &#128521. Does it show the digital hits by any chance. That may explain the 23 million claim.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see any there, no.

But as soon as you go online then any and all arguments over their influence they may have over the UK general public goes out of the window as online readers can be from pretty much anywhere on the planet.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Can't see any there, no.

But as soon as you go online then any and all arguments over their influence they may have over the UK general public goes out of the window as online readers can be from pretty much anywhere on the planet.
		
Click to expand...

Based on what the Mail Online delivers, I wouldn't limit it to this Planet.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It seems to be claiming a combined readership of just over 7 million (not a bad guess from me &#128521. Does it show the digital hits by any chance. That may explain the 23 million claim.

Edit.. just had a quick look and it looks like approximately 15 million unique users per day. Sort of backs up SILH's claim.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty big assumption that none of the 7 million readers of the paper click on the website and vice versa.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Pretty big assumption that none of the 7 million readers of the paper click on the website and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

It's always going to be a rough metric. I don't know where SILH got his number from though. Based on past experience I'd put the number of unique users of both platforms at around 12-16 million. UK users being about 75% of that figure. Still an eye watering number of people reading some pretty poor journalism (IMO obviously).


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's always going to be a rough metric. I don't know where SILH got his number from though. Based on past experience I'd put the number of unique users of both platforms at around 12-16 million. UK users being about 75% of that figure. Still an eye watering number of people reading some pretty poor journalism (IMO obviously).
		
Click to expand...

I'm probably the worst person to comment on newspapers these days as bar the odd copy of my local newspaper (Cumbernauld News), I haven't purchased a newspaper for nearly 20 years and don't use their websites either as I have no time for pretty much all of the mainstream press.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I'm probably the worst person to comment on newspapers these days as bar the odd copy of my local newspaper (Cumbernauld News), I haven't purchased a newspaper for nearly 20 years and don't use their websites either as I have no time for pretty much all of the mainstream press.
		
Click to expand...

 Can't say as I blame you. Very few truly independent news outlets these days. I find it best to read several different angles and then make my own mind up. Not 100% accurate, but at least it makes me think. Good for the tiny grey cells.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2016)

I expect the Mail and Express will be going big on this one . 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38120596


----------



## Farmergeddon (Nov 29, 2016)

OK Educate me, Terry Christian spent time on Matthew Wright this morning calling this article racist and divisive..  I have read it (but has he??) all I can see is facts being reported, If people have said what it reports I cannot see anything in it even close to what Christian was going on about.. Possible the "Charge" on the website headline being hi-lited but the article was way down on the site anyway, in the paper its just in small print.. This is typical of leftwing spin on the DM, everything in the paper that is good is ignored and everything else is spun against..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Where are you getting the figure of 23 million DM readers?

The circulation of the DM is approximately 1.6 million?
		
Click to expand...

Mea Culpa - I read the figure incorrectly.  The 23m is the number who read DM print and on-line in a month


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			OK Educate me, Terry Christian spent time on Matthew Wright this morning calling this article racist and divisive..  I have read it (but has he??) all I can see is facts being reported, If people have said what it reports I cannot see anything in it even close to what Christian was going on about.. Possible the "Charge" on the website headline being hi-lited but the article was way down on the site anyway, in the paper its just in small print.. This is typical of leftwing spin on the DM, everything in the paper that is good is ignored and everything else is spun against..
		
Click to expand...

That's shocking!!!


That you actually watch the Matthew Wright show


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			That's shocking!!!


That you actually watch the Matthew Wright show 

Click to expand...

Who is Mathew Wright ?


----------



## IanM (Nov 29, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I expect the Mail and Express will be going big on this one . 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38120596

Click to expand...


Depends on who did it.... if the perps are White Skin Heads, the Guardian, Mirror will be all over it!

If they are Muslims, the converse will apply.  The Mail and Express will go large and the Guardian/Mirror and BBC will blame a Norwegian!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 11, 2016)

Nothing like the truthhttp://wingsoverscotland.com/the-ratio-of-truth/


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nothing like the truthhttp://wingsoverscotland.com/the-ratio-of-truth/

Click to expand...

Tbh Doon, when I read the original article I thought it was a load of rubbish. I've been signing staff expenses for donkeys years. X many weeks hotels or apartments plus meals and travelling... I couldn't see much wrong with the spending, and it was obviously a dig at a party that doesn't fit the Mail's political bias.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Tbh Doon, when I read the original article I thought it was a load of rubbish. I've been signing staff expenses for donkeys years. X many weeks hotels or apartments plus meals and travelling... I couldn't see much wrong with the spending, and it was obviously a dig at a party that doesn't fit the Mail's political bias.
		
Click to expand...

There's the rub!

The objection I have/had is the difference in prominence between the 'lie' and the correction - because the 'lie' will be remembered much longer than the correction - if that is even noticed! The suggestion/demand that the correction takes up the same position and amount of room as the original 'lie' has a lot of merit imo!

I'd sooner read News and form an opinion than read an opinion formed as News!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			There's the rub!

The objection I have/had is the difference in prominence between the 'lie' and the correction - because the 'lie' will be remembered much longer than the correction - if that is even noticed! The suggestion/demand that the correction takes up the same position and amount of room as the original 'lie' has a lot of merit imo!

I'd sooner read News and form an opinion than read an opinion formed as News!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. For fairness, and to encourage self-policing, I'd like to see a rule that stipulates equal column inches for corrections and also on the same page as the original article.

Imagine a front page headline, "Daily Mail wishes to issue a correction and apology." I'm sure accurate reporting would break out all over the place.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			...
Imagine a front page headline, "Daily Mail wishes to issue a correction and apology." I'm sure accurate reporting would break out all over the place.
		
Click to expand...

We'd get used to seeing it after a while! 

I'm not sure about 'accurate' reporting! Maybe just less inaccurate reporting - which would still be an improvement! Of course, in order to do either, the Press Complaints Commission needs to start being rather more severe on its funders!

Also bear in mind that the DM (as with others) is not so much a News paper as an Opinion one! It's actually being quite faithful to the roots of newspapers. So while there's much to criticise about the DM, that's not actually one!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Totally agree. For fairness, and to encourage self-policing, I'd like to see a rule that stipulates equal column inches for corrections and also on the same page as the original article.

Imagine a front page headline, "Daily Mail wishes to issue a correction and apology." I'm sure accurate reporting would break out all over the place.
		
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, as noted amongst the comments in Doon's link, there's not a lot of public interest in this... A UK/gov petition last year generated less than 18K signatories...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 11, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Unfortunately, as noted amongst the comments in Doon's link, there's not a lot of public interest in this... A UK/gov petition last year generated less than 18K signatories...
		
Click to expand...

Apathy doesn't mean it shouldn't happen!

And maybe it's not apathy either. Maybe there's more demand to have our own biases/opinions confirmed - even if using faulty info!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 11, 2016)

Don't ever read it and in all honesty I wouldn't even rip it up into squares to put on a nail in the smallest room.

Nevertheless I'm prepared to bet there's an article in there today about Eastern European Dole Scroungers drowning lovely little kittens just for the fun of it.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Don't ever read it and in all honesty I wouldn't even rip it up into squares to put on a nail in the smallest room.

Nevertheless I'm prepared to bet there's an article in there today about Eastern European Dole Scroungers drowning lovely little kittens just for the fun of it.
		
Click to expand...

So you do read it! Yesterday it was puppies...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Totally agree. For fairness, and to encourage self-policing, I'd like to see a rule that stipulates equal column inches for corrections and also on the same page as the original article.

Imagine a front page headline, "Daily Mail wishes to issue a correction and apology." I'm sure accurate reporting would break out all over the place.
		
Click to expand...

I've argued this for years. Hiding an apology on p14, column 6, 1" is no punishment and has no impact for the person or people affected by the original splash.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			So you do read it! Yesterday it was puppies...
		
Click to expand...

Never saw that but I don't doubt for one moment that it was most likely there.

i am saddened to say that when our roll up goes away for a few days a high proportion of them "take" the complimentary Fail.

When asked upon checking in my request for The Beano is invariably met with a perplexed stare and nervous giggle.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2016)

97% of Scottish trains run on time........or in Daily Mail speak  http://wingsoverscotland.com/


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Apathy doesn't mean it shouldn't happen!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more but that's not how it works...




			And maybe it's not apathy either. Maybe there's more demand to have our own biases/opinions confirmed - even if using faulty info!
		
Click to expand...

Well, perhaps that explains Doon's constant reliance on Wings and Hacker's love affair with Mash...


Folk buy papers to be entertained these days... You can get the news from the Beeb or Sky...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2016)

If you look at the second story on the wings link [#130]you will spot what happens when papers print outright lies.
News from Sky and BBC without them pumping their own agenda.....no thanks.


----------

